# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Guerra por el agua mineral, un negocio de mil millones de euros

## Jonasino

> 26.11.2016  05:00 H.
> 
> El sector del agua embotellada ya factura en España mil millones de euros al año. Pero a uno de sus feudos, los restaurantes, ha llegado un competidor dispuesto a arrebatarle su hegemonía en el negocio: el agua filtrada.
> 
> Casi sin darnos cuenta el agua mineral se ha colado en nuestra dieta. Bebemos 110 litros por persona al año, más que refrescos y zumos. Somos el tercer país de la Unión Europa donde más se consume esta bebida.
> 
> Sinfiltros.com descubre en este reportaje si, como denuncian las embotelladoras, los locales engañan a los clientes sirviendo agua filtrada cuando piden mineral.


https://youtu.be/nPf9KfLmse0?t=5

Fuente: http://www.elconfidencial.com/multim...-agua_1294615/

----------

frfmfrfm (27-nov-2016),HUESITO (28-nov-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias compañero.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (27-nov-2016)

----------

